# GreenHorn here!



## PackGoatGreenHorn (Dec 28, 2015)

My dad and I have been talking about pack goats and wondering about other peoples opinions. I have read that a goat needs to be 3-4 before you can pack with it. We don't really want to wait that long to raise them, can we train a 3-4 year old to pack, or do you have to start them young?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Calling Goathiker!! She'd be the one that would know the best for sure... But depending on where you are located it might be possible for you to find a wether that is already trained even.


----------



## PackGoatGreenHorn (Dec 28, 2015)

I am 30 min North of Denver Colorado. My only worry with that is price an older untrained milk goat would be cheaper and would help if I would be able to train an older goat!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

goats grow till they are 3 to 4 years old. that don't mean that you cant pack him till then.
I personally don't pack my goats till they are two. younger than that they go along for the fun of it. You just have to fallow the rules for packing goats, Keep the total weight (saddle and all) of your packs under 25% of the Goats body weight. 
I even use dry does in my string. in some ways I like does better.
Have fun packing goats can be really enjoyable.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can train an older goat, it takes more time and dedication but, it can be done. The best thing is to find a bottle fed wether that someone is tired of. It gives them a home, they are easier to bond, and they can carry more than a doe. An older milk doe is a pretty bleak outlook, maybe it could be done, I've only tried once and it was "no way" coming from the goat. I'm sure there are others with better attitudes. 
Too bad you are so far, I have a trained yearling that I would let go with a weanling this summer.


----------



## PackGoatGreenHorn (Dec 28, 2015)

goathiker said:


> You can train an older goat, it takes more time and dedication but, it can be done. The best thing is to find a bottle fed wether that someone is tired of. It gives them a home, they are easier to bond, and they can carry more than a doe. An older milk doe is a pretty bleak outlook, maybe it could be done, I've only tried once and it was "no way" coming from the goat. I'm sure there are others with better attitudes.
> Too bad you are so far, I have a trained yearling that I would let go with a weanling this summer.


Thanks for the offer, that is a long ways away. lol


----------

